# nespresso milk frother will not heat



## Ritchie

Hello,

My nespresso milk frother only shows the blue light for cold and not the red for heat.up until today, I had no issues with it, I cannot get it to change back. I would very much appreciate any advise, as i like my morning coffee with warm milk.

Thanks

Ritchie


----------



## PaulN

Isnt it short press for hot frothing long press for cold frothing?


----------



## Ritchie

Thanks PauIN, but unfortunately it won't switch to hot.


----------



## Kyle548

Ritchie said:


> Thanks PauIN, but unfortunately it won't switch to hot.


It wont switch or it wont heat?


----------



## Ritchie

Kyle548 said:


> It wont switch or it wont heat?


The blue light is on and won't switch back to the red light for heating. I did not change it from red light ( my normal setting ) to blue, it just switched on.


----------



## Kyle548

Ritchie said:


> The blue light is on and won't switch back to the red light for heating. I did not change it from red light ( my normal setting ) to blue, it just switched on.


Then isn't your best option to have Nespresso look at it?

Either the heater has gone or the switch, probably the switch though.


----------

